# Final N Scale Layout Plans



## Tbird (Dec 16, 2014)

I have spent the last two weeks with SCARM in my face most of the time. I want a 48" X 96" N Scale layout that simply has to have a few things. I want a double track layout around the entire board with cross overs and reversing loops. I want a small 3 rail yard and a place for a train station. I have come up with a layout that utilizes two large loops center board that will be hidden by a tunnel. Actually it will be a broad gradual rise more like a hill. This will allow me to change train directions and still maintain a large area for farm/ranch/town/timber scapes. Beings I am just coming back to N Scale, or any model railing for over 9 years, I hope this is practical. I am going to use Kato Unitrack for the entire layout.

This is a 3D of the layout from Scarm. Below the center tunnel is a Unitrack double crossover to allow direction changes. 


I am pretty sure this is the setup I want and now I can start working on wiring it for DCC.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Tbird, it's never a great idea to hide a turnout inside a tunnel for several reasons; one, accessibility in the event of a derailment; two, inability to see the position of the turnout rails; three, difficulty of track cleaning. What you are proposing is putting FOUR of them inside. Talk about a magical mystery tour! And in N guage! Just the thought of it gives me nightmares! And yes, even though it's only one piece of track, a unitrack double crossover is the equivalent of four turnouts joined together in that one piece of track and needs four switch machines to operate it. That gives you eight possible turnout combinations, most of which guarantee a derailment. Not good odds. Sure, you could wire in LEDs to show you the positions, but that will increase your wiring challenges. Of course, you could skip the tunnel and lay the track through a ravine. Good luck!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the looks of the layout. But I think jesteck is completely right. Hidden turnouts are just asking for trouble. It'd be much more accessible if you redid the terrain in the center of the board to eliminate the tunnel. But again, I think the track plan is very interesting.


----------



## Tbird (Dec 16, 2014)

I have thought about what Jesteck said and I find all are good points. I thought about making the top of the tunnel easily removable and using a small brush line to disguise the joint where top meets general terrain, but I think I have decided to do this a bit different. The track will remain as is but I will reduce the size of the tunnel so the crossover is exposed. Instead of a tunnel Jesteck's idea of a ravine started the wheels turning. Where the tunnel ends will now be sloping concrete reinforced entries into the hillside tunnel. This will allow me to maintain my rising terrain hillsides and keep the crossover exposed for visual monitoring as well as easy cleaning and correcting any derailments. Here is another pic showing the changes.


Thanks for the info and heads-up. I also moved the rail yard to the top to give a more open lower area. Also the right corner tunnel is optional and may or may not be built. The wife likes it so since she is helping with terrain it may remain. It will be hinged open in the back for access. 

Thanks again for the great input.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think you'll be much happier with it this new way. Well done! :appl:


----------

